# Aire in Calais



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Getting ferry from Dover to Calais on sunday week at 10.30pm and just wondered if there is access to the large Carpark in Calais at that hour of the night.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Tony, 
You have a choice, you can stay in the port or at the beach

The port is fine you just pull in beside the ticket offices, on any night this time of year there will be at least twenty vans there.
This area is fine but can be noisy due to the lorry traffic on and off the ferries during the night.

The other choice is the beach area, alot will depend on what time you arrive as I have always found this area to be very popular and fills up fast.

I would head for this one and if its full go back to the port

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you mean the aire at Calais Plage ( Ave Poincare) then yes, there is 24 hour access BUT, it might be full. Unless you have a satnav it is also not the easiest place to find.

You can see the aire, on your right, as you arrive in Calais so you might be able to get an answer to how full it is but, if you do intend to go for it, then be sure to have directions with you ( From MHF Campsite database)

At that hour I'd do as finyar suggests and go round the roundabout as you exit the port and straight into the area beside the ticket offices. Always plenty of room and you can be settled down asleep within minutes of leaving the boat.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're heading south on the A16 then forget Calais and head for the Camping Car parking at Cite Europe. Quieter, safe and not so crowded. And best of all it's free.
Gerry


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

€7 a night at the aire this time of year.Free by the marina.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We stay at the port as we find it just as quiet we have more room and best of all it is free.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We used the aire both outbound and inbound last week - not over full.

The campsite guy was a little more keen to catch up with his 7 euro than normal perhaps they have had some "runners" !

Only thing is that there appeared to be 4 or five caravans parked down the far end with large gas tanks and an air of permanence. Migrant workers perhaps Uk and irish plates.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

LisaB said:


> We used the aire both outbound and inbound last week - not over full.
> 
> The campsite guy was a little more keen to catch up with his 7 euro than normal perhaps they have had some "runners" !
> 
> Only thing is that there appeared to be 4 or five caravans parked down the far end with large gas tanks and an air of permanence. Migrant workers perhaps Uk and irish plates.


we were there last saturday, and no sign of any caravans you describe.

The man came round late on saturday afternoon; previosly when we've been it was in the morning. Obvliously trying to gte you either way if you stop overnight.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Would not stay either on aire or marina. Both have had problems. We stayed at the Marina and at about 3 a.m. the alarm on the van next door to us went off. Someone was trying to get underneath it. Would have been disappointed as the van was going South and not back to the UK. At the aire people have complained about yobs throwing stones down on top of the vans. Plus the aire is noisy.

We often travel down to Ardres and stay in the car park. Quiet and no trouble.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We always stay at Cite Europe, you can get some good plonk as well :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*aire*

Speak as you find!Stayed on the Aire on sea front loads of times(No problems)It's easy to find.Get off ferry and come back on yourself Calais centre!Follow road around and watch out for Camping sign.When you arrive at crossroads you can turn right and go up to see front Aire on right.Turn before restaurants.Don't worry if you miss it go 50yards to island at sea wall and come back.We stayed yesterday at Marina.No problems!We had a trailer on back of motorhome with our racing car on so it was easier to park there.Marina is not as noisy as Aire!Ferries come and go every 20mins!Try not to park down end !!


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

We stayed at Cite Europe for our outgoing and return holiday in May and will do so again in September. Clean, safe and as previously said, good for shopping.


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

We are going over via Le Shuttle this Friday at 23.30pm. I have just looked and conclude that its just a short drive from the Eurotunnel sortie to the parking area at Cite Euro. Namely the parking area on the Boulevard du Kent, Coquelles, Pas-de-Calais, France. If so are there lots of coming and goings during the night, sadly i'm a light sleep

Normaly we drive to the town of Samer and park by the school

Thanks

Dai


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Our vote is either always the vet passport place on entrance to the tunnel or the Cite Europe.

Watched some very strange goings on last time we pulled into the port for a couple of hours. Guy on his own in a very large motorhome, with a vantage point of the whole port area and even at some times on the top of his van! He was clearly a look out for something going on as he did not move from his driving seat later on and was permanently on the phone!

Know it doesn't add up to much but it was definitely odd! Lots of larger lorries were coming and going at the time.

Regards, JCH07


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We always stay at Cite Europe never hear any comings and goings as Le Shuttle only does 2 hour gaps during night and by time they drive off am dead to world anyway!

There is always a police drive around when we are there so feel safe and touch wood have never had any trouble yet.

Gets our vote every time

Greenie


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Cite Europe when it's dark - Gravelines if it's still light


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

We used to use the Aire at Calais Port. But we had a couple of issues with people hanging around and someone had their bikes nicked. Don't use it anymore.

I normally drive over to Le Touquet (next to the yauchting club). Much safer.

However, I do not know where the Calais Beach Aire is and despite trying to find the one at Cité Europe, have never managed to do so.

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Another vote for Cite Europe here, stayed there about 3 weeks ago and shared the huge car park with 2 other vans. 

Very quiet as always apart from road sweeper early morning. :roll: :roll: 

Stayed at Aire next to beach a couple of times but too many boy racers in car park next door and comings and goings all night.

Also picked a foggy night there once not a thing to do as the fog horn on the harbour went for around 5 hours and even drowned out his snoring :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We came back over on the shuttle yesterday, but had to spend a few hours waiting for the 24 hours pet passport thing to be up before we could get on. We waited at the Cite Europe and had some lunch. It's a big car park, with a number of vans on it. We did, however, see some black African people wandering around below the level of the car park next to the fence.

We used Gravelines both going out and coming back, and found it quiet, safe, and very pleasant. For us, well worth the half hour's drive from the tunnel. On one of our walks around, we did see some vans parked up at Grand-Fort-Philippe car park, which is near to Gravelines. Another option, maybe?

Gerald


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*restaurants*

we like to stay at he aire so we can have a meal as there are plenty of restaurants but are there any within walking distance of Gravelines?Never been there but would do if we can eat!


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

If you leave the port join the duel track and take the first exit drive under the carrageway and onto the ind est theres a Macro, eastenders wine store and a cheap fuel station you can park by majestic wines there carpark is safe and as cctv on there, and l stock up on booze in the morning there take sterling 
Paul


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure if by "Marina" people mean the large car park between the Boulevard de la Resistance and the Bassin Ouest (yacht harbour) - opposite the Le Channel restaurant? 

If so, when we were in Calais on 15 July it appeared to have become a 2nd aire - largeish spaces marked out for vans on the bassin front, and charged at 7€, like the "aire proper". Not sure if there are any services.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bum.

> Google Maps <

Not as many vans as this next time I'm there then:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/MoselRhineShare#5484907518432393922

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

A response to demand, I suppose, and a means of extracting a bit more cash. There are often queues to use the dump at the "official" aire in the mornings as people come over from the other parking. Of course the water is free at the official aire (inclusive in the €7 charge), so the official customers have been subsidising the freebies. 

At least it seems to have "formalised" the parking there - I have been on it with about 30 other vans before now.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Any one got co-ordinates for Cite Europe please, sounds good to me, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

50°55.971'N
1°48.669'E

That is the entrance.

There is a StreetView picture of it showing a Chausson exiting.

The parking has changed slightly since that picture was taken.

Something was being built at the far end when we were there last September.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. Can't recall if those trees are there now. Different somehow.

There is also this option, Alan, the lorry park North of the fuel station:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=905&Localit%E9=CALAIS

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Not sure if by "Marina" people mean the large car park between the Boulevard de la Resistance and the Bassin Ouest (yacht harbour) - opposite the Le Channel restaurant?
> 
> If so, when we were in Calais on 15 July it appeared to have become a 2nd aire - largeish spaces marked out for vans on the bassin front, and charged at 7€, like the "aire proper". Not sure if there are any services.


First the beachside aire was spoilt, now the yachtbasin one is going the same way, victim of its own success I suppose 

Good job i've got another one up my sleeve 

Pete


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
I have visted all the aires in Calais within the last few weeks and would make the following observations

(1) Aire on the beach front is nearly full every night, I stayed on it on the 15th July and got the last space, there were no problems over night and all was quiet. The ticket collector arrived at 8.00am with a charge of €7

(2) The new aire beside the yacht basin had approx 50 campers on it and as mentioned earlier appears to a victim of its own success as it is much closer to town, charge there also of €7. I saw no facilites 

(3) Citi Europe, I stayed on July 2nd in the company of 8 vans, no charge and very quiet, also very level. No facilities but I would use again as you will definetly get a spot.

(4) Port Area, didn't use this time but looked busy, however from previous experinces,I know that this can be very noisy with traffic from overnight ferries.

I also discovered a very handy campsite about 10 min from Citi Europe in the town of Guinne, well worth the money if you have kids, good pitches,clean toilets and a good pool

Hope this is of help to someone

Finyar


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

finyar said:


> I also discovered a very handy campsite about 10 min from Citi Europe in the town of Guinne, well worth the money if you have kids, good pitches,clean toilets and a good pool
> 
> Hope this is of help to someone
> 
> Finyar


Finyar, I guess you're talking about La Bien Assise in Guines? Nice site - but we were put off booking it by the booking fee of 15€ which is on top of the site fee (high season €31.50 for emplacement 2 adults and electricity.)

I don't object to the site fee - the facilities are good - and as you say with kids could be well worth it. But I'm not sure how they can justify €15 just to book!

We live in far north of England, so if we stay in Calais area overnight on a site we'd arrive fairly late and would usually make a booking - different if you'd arrive earlier in the day, I guess, as you've got more time for alternatives.

We tend to use Les Erables at Escalles - again only a few miles from tunnel, but a nice, basic site with price to match. When we came back 10 days ago that was full overnight, mind.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

With regard to the ferry booking office, its only my opinion, but by the way they are installing the barriers around the car park with barriered entrances it looks as though it could only be a short while before there is a charge for staying overnight there.


----------

